# E-callers in Snow Hunting



## HighLineman (Mar 21, 2007)

Any opinions on how E-Callers rank vs number of decoy for a spread.? I have been debating on buying a high quaility E-Caller or buying more decoys for our spread . Any suggestion on what E-Caller to buy?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A solid ecaller is priceless. GooseGetter has a good reputation and a lot of people own them.

http://www.goosegetter.com/


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have a goose getter myself. I would go hunting with the e-caller and no decoys before I would go hunting with decoys and no e-caller.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Guess that all depends on the area your hunting out east here a e-caller makes no difference what so ever.....out west and canada yes they're priceless/


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

George Zahradka said:


> Guess that all depends on the area your hunting out east here a e-caller makes no difference what so ever...../


Do you use any type of call? Hand, mouth, etc....

Are greaters not suceptible to E-callers or what??


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

PJ said:


> I have a goose getter myself. I would go hunting with the e-caller and no decoys before I would go hunting with decoys and no e-caller.


Id rather hunt over 10 decoys and a solid e-caller rather than 1,000 decoys and no e-caller.


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Id rather hunt over 10 decoys and a solid e-caller rather than 1,000 decoys and no e-caller.


Damn I wish I could say that, like George said these birds here don't give a damn about the e-caller.....I have noticed that it kinda gets their attention but thats it...


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

With the hatch they had out east this year I think it probably does not matter what you do....your going to kill a pile...that was a hatch in a lifetime.

Now wait till you get a year like we had last year when the fall flight of juvies was under 5%.....then you will see how a good ecaller will pay off....I think I heard 50%+ on the east coast this year on juvies....enjoy it, next year could be 100% different.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Its really not that easy goosecaller.....even though the e caller out west is the golden key....around here nothing works on them somedays 
like Rick says they pay little or no attention to it what so ever....Are best days are when it was off or not yet allowed....we tried several cd's left it on turned it down full blast everything I can think of with no luck......

to me it seems the birds are gettting pounded on there are some flocks that will not even look at you and land several hundred yards away.....

After all they are snow geese ....thats what keeps me coming back for more....


----------



## HighLineman (Mar 21, 2007)

I hunt in the midwest and have an E-caller right now. It is home made [tape] with 2 30 watt speakers. We do have 3 tapes that are 3-4 years old. I had looked at Goose Getter calls and other brands . I was not sure we need all that volume and clarity as advertised. Does that make a big difference. Maybe I am better off upgrading our tapes.


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

I run 4 homemade e-callers each has two 60watt power horns and runs on its own mp3 . we keep the volume low and play a diferant track on each caller the effect of 8 speakers playing diffrent sounds makes the perfect illusion of a large feeding flock I love it. we built our ecallers for around 100$ each so i would recomend building. all you need is a drybox ,speakers , small amp , vex battery , and a cheap MP3 . MP3 is definatly the way to go.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

George Zahradka said:


> Guess that all depends on the area your hunting out east here a e-caller makes no difference what so ever.....out west and canada yes they're priceless/


Correct me if I am wrong but isn't this the first year you can use e-calls in the spring on the East coast?


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

PJ said:


> George Zahradka said:
> 
> 
> > Guess that all depends on the area your hunting out east here a e-caller makes no difference what so ever.....out west and canada yes they're priceless/
> ...


You are correct and is very dissapointing to everybody that they don't work...


----------



## gonehun10 (Feb 18, 2007)

E caller all the way.
Try the Snow Crow Pro from FoxPro.
The sounds are great. 8)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

this is pretty interesting, I seem to be kind of a minority in the central flyway, but I think ecallers are just another tool. I wouldn't give them as much credit I guess. But we do just fine without them in the fall. Plus, I've never had a great hunt with a high end earbleeding ecaller. I do still use them, but I wouldn't place them higher or lower than scouting, concealment, decoys, or shooting in a list of what kills birds in the spring.


----------

